# Problem mit dem Drucker



## Miklo (25. April 2005)

*Hallo Freunde *

habe da ein kleines Problem mit dem Drucker. Ein Freund sich vor einem Jahr einen Lexmark Drucker gekauft. Es gab auch eigentlich keine Probleme bis irgendwann mal die Patrone leer war und er sich die auffüllen liess, seitdem druckt der Drucker total komisch. Die Zeilen druckt der Drucker nicht vollständig und zwar sind immer weiße durchgehende Linien die sich durch die ganzen Zeilen ziehen und damit die ganze Buchstaben durchstreicht.

Würde mich echt freuen wenn Ihr mir helfen könntet.
Danke im voraus.


----------



## turboprinz (25. April 2005)

HiHo,
wurde beim "Nachfüllen" orginale Lexmark Patronen genommen? Es kann durchaus sein das sich die original Tinte nicht mit der Tinte die nachgefüllt wurde verträgt. Dadurch entrstehen Klumpen die die Düsen verstopfen --> weiße Streifen beim Drucken.

Gruß der TURBOprinz


----------



## Dr Dau (25. April 2005)

Hallo!

Ja, es ist die Tinte.
Hat er sich die Patronen von einer Firma auffüllen lassen?
Dann sollte er sie umtauschen.
Ich habe meine Patronen "leider" selber aufgefüllt und nun 500ml Tinte im Schrank rumstehen.
Die Tinte war sogar von Lexmark freigegeben.
Ich glaube aber nicht dass sie verklumpt ist, sondern eher den Effekt wie "Wasser im Öl" hat, denn bei mir trat dieses Problem schon nach den ersten paar Seiten auf.
Da ich den Drucker aber nur für "Notizen" brauch, kann ich damit leben..... die Schrift muss halt nur gross genug sein.
Hauptsache ich brauche kein Bild drucken..... denn da bleibt so gut wie nichts über.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Miklo (28. April 2005)

*Danke !*

Hab da noch eine Frage, wie sieht es jetzt mit dem Drucker aus wie kann ich die Düsen wieder freimachen oder geht das automatisch wenn ich mir jetzt eine Orginalpatrone kaufe.


----------

